# crash descending Mt. Diablo on Sunday



## vplow (Apr 21, 2006)

Hi, my wife and I came upon a bad bike accident on Sunday around 4:15pm; One rider, whose name is Richard, seems to have come into a left hand corner too hot and skidded off the pavement, landing in a ditch after hitting a rock outcropping. This happened on Mt. Diablo Scenic Blvd, approximately 2/3rd's of the way down to the Athenian school.

We stayed with him until he was taken by ambulance to a waiting helicopter. He was confused, and had severe back pain.

I'm wondering if anyone on this board knows anything about his condition? Also, I would like to thank one rider, I believe his name is Ted (?) who helped to call the authorities on my cell phone. Ted had on a flourescent green vest and was wearing eyeglasses. Richard's bike is a tan and white colnago.

Any info? Please post up.

thanks
vplow


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

Nothing about this accident but there was a report posted earlier today to another mailing list about a guy being bit by a coyote near the summit. 

Apparently it chased him and got him in the leg while riding.


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

PseuZQ said:


> Nothing about this accident but there was a report posted earlier today to another mailing list about a guy being bit by a coyote near the summit.
> 
> Apparently it chased him and got him in the leg while riding.


Whoa! This reminds me of that scene in American Flyers with the pitbull named Eddie. Which also reminds me of when I use to ride in the country in Illinois and dogs would chase us, we got pretty good at sprinting. Crazy! ut:


----------



## Maggie (Sep 26, 2007)

*Mt Diablo rider is my brother*

Thank you for stopping to help my brother Rich, who crashed on Mt. Diablo about a month ago.

You were right: it was serious.
He was critically injured and spent nearly a month at John Muir Medical Center in Walnut Creek.
Rich was in ICU for a week with a fractured skull, 8 cracked vertebrae, a fractured shoulder and hip and 12 rib snaps, along with two badly punctured lungs.

He has been in rehab and is now home.

He cannot turn his neck; he is ambulatory, though he moves slowly and stiffly; his short term memory is spotty at best, but this condition should improve. He was under the care of 6 specialists while hospitalized.

Ironically, he and his older brother had just ridden down Maui's Haleokala volcano: over 10k feet high, and a beautiful ride it was. I'm glad we took pictures: it will be a long time before Rich rides again. 

He remembers the initial help but not much after that except for ambulance and air lift
I know he would like to say thank you--and he cannot find his bike. The park service called him once but have not responded to his call backs.

Rich has been cycling since his return from Viet Nam where he served as a medic from 67-68. It is his passion, and he has a long haul in front of him. His return to his beloved sport is questionable at this time, but he holds to the hope that one day he will once again enjoy his sport.

As for the other posts about coyotes: get a life. My brother is lucky to have his.
--Richard's sister


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Maggie said:


> As for the other posts about coyotes: get a life. My brother is lucky to have his.
> --Richard's sister


Its good to hear that your brother is alive and I hope he fully recovers. I don't think the coyotes comment (or mine) was meant to make light of your brother's situation. At that point we didn't have any details of a crash or the seriousness of his condition. Please accept our apologies if you were offended by our comments.


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

Maggie, I PM'ed you. I believe the rangers have his bike. You can contact my teammate at the email I sent you.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh, man....poor guy! There but for the grace of God go any one of us! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your brother.


----------



## Maggie (Sep 26, 2007)

Thank you, Wheel_suker.
I am beginning to realize that the connections in the biking community are very significant. I did give the information you sent to my brother. I will send you a PM re the bike. Rich was happy to hear of this blog.
Thanks again--
Maggie


----------



## Maggie (Sep 26, 2007)

Doggity,
Your empathy and insights are welcomed.
Thank you for your kind thoughts and prayers.
May his bones knit together in healthy ways.
He is going to start more rehab shortly.
Rich got to drive today--said he felt like a bird free from his cage.
Best Regards,
Maggie


----------



## vplow (Apr 21, 2006)

*great news*

Maggie, I've sent you a pm.

It's great to hear that Richard is up and about. I'm completely shocked at how many bones were broken! He is a very tough individual!

vplow


----------

